# After replacing blown fuse after jumpstart/ new battery



## silveradofan90 (May 25, 2012)

Well after I got a new battery when the one in my tractor went bad before that I jumstarted it with my truck the headlights went out on the tractor I found a blown fuse I replaced it so the lights next to the turning signals work but the head lights on the hood dont when I replaced the t head light bulbs they won't stay on when the switch is turned on the bulbs flickerd and turned off and won't turn on I think it might be bad wires but im not sure anyone else can think of anything else please help sincerely warren


----------

